# Der PC für max. 1.000 Euro?



## Das Fragezeichen (10. Dezember 2010)

Hallo liebe Technik-Gemeinde, 

 zu allererst möchte ich mich dafür entschuldigen, dass ich mit diesem Thread wieder einen der doch schon recht vielen Anfragen hier in diesem Forum in den Raum werfe. 
 Leider habe ich nur sehr wenige Erfahrungen im Bereich PC-Zusammenbau. Wenn man hier nicht Up-to-Date ist, kann man ja sicherlich einiges falsch machen.  Und um dem vorzubeugen benötige ich eure Hilfe. Mein Laptop gibt so langsam den Geist auf und ich habe nun schon des Öfteren mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir einen neuen PC zu kaufen. In vielen Threads habe ich gelesen, dass man die Finger von Fertig-PCs lassen und sich lieber einen selbst zusammenbauen bzw. zusammenbauen lassen sollte. 

Daher meine Frage an euch: Was für konkrete Komponente bekomme ich, wenn ich ein Budget von maximal 1.000 Euro habe? 

Ich spiele hauptsächlich WoW, möchte aber im Laufe der Zeit auch mal Starcraft 2 oder ähnliches ausprobieren. Zudem möchte ich weiterhin meine Hobbys in Grafik-Bearbeitung nachgehen. 
Da ich wie gesagt nicht viel bzw. fast keine Ahnung vom PC-Zusammenbau habe, werde ich wohl auch einen Zusammenbau-Service nutzen. 


 Vielen lieben Dank schon mal im Voraus für eure Unterstützung!


----------



## painschkes (10. Dezember 2010)

_Phenom II X6 1090T
Coolermaster Hyper TX3
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
LianLi PC-8NB
Coolermaster Silent Pro 600W
LG GH22NS50
Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3
G.Skill 4GB Evo 1333MHz CL9
MSI GTX570
Zusammenbau

998,51&#8364;

oder auch 

Core i7 860
Coolermaster Hyper TX3
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
Xigmatek Midgard
BeQuiet PurePower 530W
LG GH22NS50
Gigabyte GA-P55-USB3
G.Skill 4GB Evo 1333MHz CL9
Zotac GTX470 AMP!
Corsair Force 60GB
Zusammenbau

988,92&#8364;


------------------------

Sind beides aber nur Beispiele..warte am besten bis sie auseinander genommen wurde._


----------



## Das Fragezeichen (10. Dezember 2010)

Na das ist doch schon mal was. 

Vielen Dank erstmal.
Schauen wir mal, ob sie auseinander genommen werden.


----------



## Kyragan (10. Dezember 2010)

Grundsätzlich sind die Configs ok. Ich persönlich würde allerdings auf den Januar warten. Intels neue Sandy Bridge Generation wird noch mal ein ordentlicher Schritt vorwärts zu Preise im gleichen Bereich der aktuellen Intel-CPUs. Imo lohnt sich das warten hier.


----------



## Das Fragezeichen (10. Dezember 2010)

Ist denn da schon ein genaues Datum bekannt, Kyragan?


----------



## Kyragan (10. Dezember 2010)

5. Januar, also zur CES fällt die NDA. Einige Tage später wird wohl eine flächendeckende Verfügbarkeit von CPUs und Boards gewährleistet sein. Intel hatte dahingehend nie Probleme, fertig ist auch alles und in Produktion ebenso.


----------



## Das Fragezeichen (10. Dezember 2010)

Okay, also beim Rest der Komponenten gibt es keine Einwände? 
Dann würde ich bis zum 5. Januar mit meinem Kauf warten.


----------



## Goyle 2010 (10. Dezember 2010)

Also ich hab an den anderen Sachen nichts auszusetzen außer vielleicht in der ersten config von painschkes anstatt der MSI auch ne GTX 470 reinzusetzen.


----------



## painschkes (10. Dezember 2010)

_Fragezeichen hat genau wo eine Zusammenstellung gepostet...?

/Edit : Er hats gemerkt..aber ich frag mich immernoch..wieso auch ne GTX470?

Naja..du wirst schon deine Gründe haben..
_


----------



## Blut und Donner (11. Dezember 2010)

Ob GTX460, GTX470, GTX570 oder HD6870 das sit beim WoW spielen sowas von egal!


----------



## Das Fragezeichen (11. Dezember 2010)

Und wie schaut das bei der Grafikbearbeitung aus?

*Edit:* Oder muss man da lediglich auf eine Menge RAM achten?


----------



## painschkes (11. Dezember 2010)

_Starke CPU und 8GB RAM bringen sicherlich die meisste Performance :-)_


----------



## Kyragan (11. Dezember 2010)

Aktuelle Photoshop Versionen (ab CS4 afaik) unterstützen auch nVidias Cuda. Eventuell hilft da ne nVidia-Karte bei der Bildbearbeitung.


----------



## Das Fragezeichen (17. Dezember 2010)

Sorry, dass ich mich jetzt erst wieder bei euch melde. Hatte in der
Woche leider kaum Zeit, ins Forum zu schauen.

Gut, painschkes hat ja bereits NVidia-Karten im ersten Post aufgelistet.


----------



## Das Fragezeichen (5. Januar 2011)

Sehnsüchtig habe ich auf den 5. Januar gewartet.  Sind das die CPU's, von denen du gesprochen hast, Kyragan?

PC Games Hardware Artikel


----------



## painschkes (5. Januar 2011)

_Jup - das sind sie.

Warte die paar Tage noch - es lohnt sich._


----------



## Klos1 (5. Januar 2011)

Die CPU's sind wirklich sehr gut geworden. Und spieletechnisch gehen sie auch gut ab. Werd mir dieses Jahr wohl auch nen 2600k holen. Dazu noch ne schöne GTX560 und ich bin glücklich.


----------



## Das Fragezeichen (5. Januar 2011)

Ja, bis Ende nächster Woche wollte ich sowieso noch damit warten. 
Gibt es eine bestimmte CPU aus der Reihe, die gut in die Konstellation passen würde?


----------



## Klos1 (5. Januar 2011)

Naja, an deiner Stelle würd ich halt nen 2500er nehmen.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2011)

Würde auch nen 2500er nehmen, wenn du übertakten willst nen 2500K. Bei der OC-Performance imo nen lohnenswerte Sache für die paar Kröten mehr.


----------



## Das Fragezeichen (5. Januar 2011)

Ne, mit dem Übertakten kenn ich mich gar nicht aus. 
Dann werd ich lieber den 2500er nehmen.


----------



## Das Fragezeichen (7. Januar 2011)

Sorry für den Doppelpost. Wollte hier nochmal die Zusammenfassung posten. 
So, dann werde ich mich für diese Konstellation entscheiden:

Core i7 860
Coolermaster Hyper TX3
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
Xigmatek Midgard
BeQuiet PurePower 530W
LG GH22NS50
Gigabyte GA-P55-USB3
G.Skill 4GB Evo 1333MHz CL9
Zotac GTX470 AMP!
Corsair Force 60GB
Zusammenbau

988,92€

Statt dem Core i7 860 wird es dann ein Core i5-2500. (Der ist ja sicherlich kompatibel zu den Komponenten, oder?)

Als Betriebssystem würdet ihr wahrscheinlich zu Windows 7 Home Premium 32/64 Bit tendieren, oder?

Mein jetziger Rechner hat immer noch XP drauf.


----------



## Kyragan (7. Januar 2011)

Wenn du nen i5-2500 nimmst brauchst du allerdings auch ein neues Board.


----------



## Das Fragezeichen (7. Januar 2011)

Okay. Ist es ausschließlich das Mainboard?
Hast du da eine Empfehlung für mich?


----------



## Kyragan (7. Januar 2011)

Jop.

Es gibt bisher recht wenige Tests. Meiner Meinung nach ist das Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3P ein sehr gutes Angebot. Gibt aber auch von ASUS, MSI und ASRock schicke Boards.


----------



## Das Fragezeichen (7. Januar 2011)

Hmm, kostet allerdings auch rund 40 Euro mehr.


----------



## Kyragan (7. Januar 2011)

Von allen (deutlich) günstigeren Boards halte ich persönlich nicht viel. Lieber die paar Kröten noch zusammenkratzen und in was anständiges investieren.


----------



## Das Fragezeichen (7. Januar 2011)

Gibts nicht auch ein gescheites Mainboard, das sich im 90 Euro Bereich aufhält?


----------



## Klos1 (7. Januar 2011)

Man kann zu den Boards noch nicht viel sagen. Die CPU ist noch nichtmal offiziell released. Tests zu den Platinen Mangelware. Erfahrungsberichte logischerweise noch nicht vorhanden.
Und die Preise müssen sich auch erst einspielen. 90 Euro kosten da im Moment halt wirklich die billigsten Platinen. Ich persönlich würde auch das Gigabyte nehmen.


----------



## muehe (7. Januar 2011)

die UD3Ps sind eigentlich immer gut hab momentan noch nen EP45-UD3P , auch preislich völlig ok

werde wohl auch wieder n UD3P nehmen warte aber noch auf den 2500K


----------



## Das Fragezeichen (7. Januar 2011)

Okay, wie gesagt, ich kann mir den PC sowieso erst frühestens nächstes Wochenende zulegen.
Vielleicht tauchen bis dahin ja auch schon ein paar Tests auf.


----------



## muehe (7. Januar 2011)

aber der 2500K is eher für OCler

am Board würd ich aber nich sparen meinermeinung


----------



## Das Fragezeichen (9. Januar 2011)

Der Core i5-2500 ist jetzt im Shop erhältlich. Zusammen mit dem neuen Board komme ich auf folgende Zusammenfassung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na das hört sich doch gut an.


----------



## Blut und Donner (9. Januar 2011)

Mmmmh. Ich würde ja persönlich auf die GTX560 warten, weil die GTX470 ist von Stromverbrauch & Wärmeetwicklung nicht so der Bringer. Außerdem weiß ich nicht ob der Lüfter bei der CPU nicht in höherer Umdrehungszahl laufen müsste. Würde hier zum Scythe Mugen tendieren und selbst verbauen... Du könntest natürlich auch auf die SSD verzichten und hättest dann genug für eine GTX570 übrig...


----------



## Das Fragezeichen (9. Januar 2011)

Die SSD ist wahrscheinlich dafür gedacht, dass Betriebssystem draufzusetzen, oder?
Die TB Festplatte dürfte dafür ja sicherlich ausreichen.
Das selbst bauen wollte ich eigentlich umgehen, da ich auf dem Gebiet total eingerostet bin und wahrscheinlich mehr falsch als richtig machen würde.


----------



## painschkes (9. Januar 2011)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wären dann : 990,69€

Wobei du den Mugen dann selbst einbauen müsstest._


----------



## Blut und Donner (9. Januar 2011)

Also wenn du die SSD nur fürs Betriebbsystem draufzusetzen brauchst würde ich darauf verzichten. Ich mein, die 2 sek schnellerer Systemsstart sind meiner Meinung nach keine GTX470 statt GTX570 wert.
edit: Ja Painschkes genau, so hab ich mir das gedacht. (Statt 2500K kann man auch 2500 nehmen, wenn er nicht übertakten will, spart nochmal 10 Euro, aber egal)


----------



## Das Fragezeichen (9. Januar 2011)

990, 69 Euro hören sich ja noch besser an. 
Gäbe es denn eine Alternative zum Scythe Mugen? Also eine ohne Selbsteinbau.


----------



## painschkes (9. Januar 2011)

_Also..selbst der Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 und der TX3 werden nicht eingebaut - zumindest haben mir das letztens zwei Leute gesagt die diese Kühler ausgewählt hatten..also von daher..am besten bei HWV anrufen und nachfragen._


----------



## Kyragan (9. Januar 2011)

Wobei ich diese winzlige ungern verbaue. Da kannst auch den boxed lassen, viel leiser wirds imo nicht.


----------



## painschkes (9. Januar 2011)

_Stimmt schon - sie wollten aber keinen Boxed - hab die beiden nur als Alternative genannt..wollte es hier auch nurnoch mal sagen._


----------



## Blut und Donner (9. Januar 2011)

Für nen AMD Athlon 250e kannste den durchaus gebrauchen, schließlich ist die Leistungsaufnahme weniger als 1/2 so klein und somit die Abwärme auch wesentlich geringer. Nunja 100%ig vergleichen kannst du das zwar auch nicht, da die neuen CPUs von Intel im 32nm Verfahren gefertigt sind, aber ein Anhaltspunkt für was der TX3 zu gebrauchen ist, sei dir hiermit gegeben. Wenn hardwareversand aber nichtmal einen Top-Blower Kühler einbaut, so kannst du auch zu Scythe Mugen oder Alpenföhn Matterhorn greifen, welche Towerkühler sind und wesentlich besser kühlen. So schwer ist es nicht nen Kühler einzubauen.


----------



## Das Fragezeichen (9. Januar 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Also..selbst der Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 und der TX3 werden nicht eingebaut - zumindest haben mir das letztens zwei Leute gesagt die diese Kühler ausgewählt hatten..also von daher..am besten bei HWV anrufen und nachfragen._



Okay, ich werd denen mal eine E-Mail schreiben. Hab lieber was Schriftliches in der Hand.


----------



## Das Fragezeichen (10. Januar 2011)

So, hab eine Antwort von hardwareversand bekommen. Wie painschkes schon sagte, kann der Kühler nicht eingebaut werden. Grund: Er ist zu schwer für den Transport und würde wieder abreißen. Okay, dann werde ich nicht drum herum kommen und ihn selbst einbauen müssen. Gibt ja im Internet sicherlich irgendwo eine Anleitung zum Einbau.


----------



## painschkes (10. Januar 2011)

_Gib einfach mal den Kühlernamen bei Youtube ein - Eiskaltmacher.de hat da viiiiiele Tutorials drin.

Ach..ich guck einfach selbst mal fix : 

Video zum TX 3 : Video!

Video zum Mugen 2 : Video!

zum Freezer 7 Pro finde ich leider keins._


----------



## Das Fragezeichen (10. Januar 2011)

Erstmal: Vielen, vielen Dank für die Videos! 
Hab mir jetzt das Video zum Mugen 2 angeschaut. Wenn ich mir das so ansehe, muss ich ja eigentlich doch alles vom Mainboard nehmen, um Schritt 2 des Videos zu bewältigen.


----------



## Kyragan (10. Januar 2011)

Richtig. Deswegen lass dir die Teile einzeln schicken und bau gleich den ganzen PC selbst. Spart 20 Euro.


----------



## painschkes (10. Januar 2011)

_Da hat Kyra recht - das schwerst ist das Verkabeln und der Lüftereinbau..das andere steckst du nur rauf.

Für den Lüfter hast du aber ein Video (gibt sicherlich auch geschriebene Hilfen) und für die Kabel gibt's meist irgendwo auch ein Anleitung - wobei das alles im Handbuch beschrieben ist - zur Not wird dir per Ferndiagnose hier (oder im Luxx - oder wo auch immer) geholfen._


----------



## Das Fragezeichen (11. Januar 2011)

Hmm, dann werde ich wohl nicht drum herum kommen.
Ist schon knapp 10 Jahre her, als ich den letzten PC zusammen gebaut
habe.
Dann werde ich den Thread hier wohl weiterhin mit Fragen missbrauchen.


Wenn ich auf den Zusammenbau verzichte, könnte ich mir ja gleich noch einen zweiten RAM Stick zulegen, oder? Gerade für die Grafikbearbeitung kann es ja nie genug RAM geben.  Oder ich schaue es mir erstmal mit 4 GB RAM an und kann dann ja immer noch entscheiden.


----------



## Das Fragezeichen (13. Januar 2011)

Oh, jetzt komm ich ja noch billiger weg. 
Allerdings muss ich dafür auf den Core i5 und das Mainboard warten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*edit:* Oh, hab den Cooler Master vergessen.  Dann komme ich auf 954,41 &#8364;.


----------



## painschkes (13. Januar 2011)

_Sehr sehr coole Zusammenstellung - viel Spaß damit!_


----------



## painschkes (13. Januar 2011)

_Sehr sehr coole Zusammenstellung - viel Spaß damit!_


----------



## Das Fragezeichen (13. Januar 2011)

Vielen Dank! Und noch mal ein dickes Danke für die Hilfe! 
Falls ich Probleme beim Einbau haben sollte, schreib ich in diesen Thread rein. 

Achso...Thema "Windows 7":
Da lohnt sich eigentlich nur die 64bit Version, oder?


----------



## Klos1 (13. Januar 2011)

jo


----------



## MagicBl4d3 (16. Januar 2011)

Muss mich einmischen..^^ Mein TX3 wurde verbaut^^ von Hardwareversand.

LG


----------



## jogilord (18. Januar 2011)

Hast du schon einen Pc?Denn ich habe einen für 1550 euro zusammengestellt,hab meinen alten verkauft und dann nur noch etwa 900 euro gezahlt.
Hab jett pro leistung und den alten bin ich auch noch los


----------



## Das Fragezeichen (19. Januar 2011)

@ Magic: Hmm, wahrscheinlich muss man, wie bei vielen anderen Firmen,
einfach nur an den richtigen Mitarbeiter geraten. 

Einen alten PC hab ich, ja. Allerdings brauch ich den noch. 

Bin mal gespannt, wann die Einzelteile bei mir ankommen werden.


----------



## OldboyX (19. Januar 2011)

Das mit den Kühlern war nicht immer so. Mir wurde mein Xigmatek HDT Tower damals auch noch verbaut und so geliefert (und das obwohl der Kühler Push-Pins hat, die eigentlich noch riskanter sind bei einem Transport). Mittlerweile aber werden generell keine schweren Kühler mehr verbaut soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Das Fragezeichen (21. Januar 2011)

So, bin gerade mit dem Einbau beschäftigt. Hat bisher alles ganz gut geklappt, nun hänge ich aber an der Grafikkarte fest. Das Feststecken in den Slot hat geklappt, doch wie verkabel ich die Karte nun? Oder besser gesagt: Muss ich sie verkabeln? Die Bedienungsanleitung sagt dazu leider nicht viel. Dort ist lediglich die Skizze einer Grafikkarte abgebildet (die laut Info nicht mal meiner entsprechen muss) mit der Info "connect all the cables". Doch wo ich was verbinden soll, wird dort nicht beschrieben. Ich denke, dass ich zumindest den Ventilator irgendwie verkabeln müsste, oder?

*edit:* Okay, habe gerade einen weiteren "Quick User's Guide" gefunden. Dort steht, dass ich lediglich die Grafikkarte in den Steckplatz packen soll und dann das Gehäuse wieder schließe. Nichts von irgendwelche Kabel. Wozu dienen dann allerdings die mitgelieferten Kabel...


----------



## painschkes (21. Januar 2011)

_Welche Karte hast du genau? (Bin grad zu faul zum zurückscrollen) _


----------



## Das Fragezeichen (21. Januar 2011)

Diese hier.


----------



## Blut und Donner (21. Januar 2011)

da müssten 2x 6pin Stromkabel rein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sowas in der Art muss am Rand der Karte sein, hinten oder vorne.
edit...


----------



## Das Fragezeichen (21. Januar 2011)

Ein Bild kann ich bei dir leider nicht sehen, aber zwei Anschlüsse hab ich an der Karte entdeckt.
Meinst du dieser hier?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (21. Januar 2011)

_Genau die - in beide Anschlüsse müssen Stecker rein._


----------



## Das Fragezeichen (21. Januar 2011)

Okay, sind die dann so richtig mit dem Netzteil verbunden? War für mich die einzig logische Wahl. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ol@f (21. Januar 2011)

Ja so gehts. Bei deinem CoolerMaster NT sollte aber auch direkt n passendes Kabel sein, dass direkt an die Graka rangeht, sodass du das "Zwischenkabel" sparst.


----------



## Klos1 (21. Januar 2011)

Was fuchtelst du da mit Adapter rum. Das Netzteil hat doch zwei PCI-Express-Anschlusse. Das seh ich doch von hier. Da sind zwei 6pin frei. Was glaubst du, wofür die sind?


----------



## Das Fragezeichen (21. Januar 2011)

Oh, jetzt hab ich's auch gefunden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Nächster Schritt: SATA Festplatte

Zwei Anschlüsse...einen verbinde ich mit dem Mainboard, den anderen hab ich am Gehäuse gefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Das Problem hierbei ist, dass ich noch das DVD Laufwerk und dort die gleichen Anschlüsse wie bei der Festplatte gefunden habe. Allerdings habe ich nur eins dieser Kabel gefunden. (Oder es ist einfach zu spät für mich und ich sehe es nicht... )


----------



## Klos1 (22. Januar 2011)

Hatte bisher noch kein Board, wo nicht wenigstens zwei dabei gewesen wären. Zur Not musst halt eines kaufen. Kostet ja nichts. Dennoch, ich würde eher davon ausgehen, dass ein zweites dabei ist. Der am Gehäuse ist vermutlich ein externer eSATA. Der muss auch an das Board.


----------



## Das Fragezeichen (22. Januar 2011)

Ich sag doch: Es ist spät. 
Gut, die Kabel hab ich nun.  Jetzt muss ich nur noch die schrecklich vielen Pins zuordnen.


----------



## Klos1 (22. Januar 2011)

Wieso baust du eigentlich mitten in der Nacht nen Rechner zusammen?


----------



## Das Fragezeichen (22. Januar 2011)

Weil ich tagsüber auf der Arbeit war. 
Das ist vielleicht ein Gefummel mit den Pins.


----------



## Das Fragezeichen (22. Januar 2011)

Der Endspurt ist eingeleitet. Ich hänge gerade am Netzteil fest und frage mich, wofür das kleinere der beiden Kabel ist. Einen Anschluss für das größere hab ich gefunden, aber nach dem kleinen suche ich vergeblich. Ist das ein optionales Kabel?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## pwnge (22. Januar 2011)

Das ist der 20+4 pin, er ist der hauptstromanschluss für das mainboard, ermuss normalerweise rechts evtl. unterhalb des rams eingesteckt werden.

&#8364;: http://www.motherboards.org/images/articles/guides/20-into-24-pin.jpg so sollte das aussehen und dann noch den 4 pin ansteken aber achtung, richtig rum! Es gibt zwar eigentlich nur eine art aber man weiß ja nie...
Ach ja kannst du dein netzteil nicht mit dem lüfter nach unten verbauen? Oder hast du nen teppich wo dein pc draufsteht?
&#8364;2: apropos mainboard, hast du die abstandhalter zwischen gehäuse und mb verbaut? Wenn nicht haste bald nen kurzen und wir hier nen fred hilfe mein pc geht nicht.

Grüße


----------



## Das Fragezeichen (22. Januar 2011)

Okay, dann ist 20+4 so aufgeteilt: 20 (größerer Anschluss) +4 (kleinerer Anschluss), richtig?
Dann steht allerdings immer noch die Frage im Raum, wo ich den +4 Part anschließe.

*edit:* Wegen des Lüfters: Achso, ich dachte, es wäre besser, den nicht in Richtung Boden zeigen zu lassen. Hab einen Parkettboden. Gut, dann werd ich den nochmal umdrehen. 

Ja, die Abstandhalter hab ich drangeschraubt.


----------



## pwnge (22. Januar 2011)

Der 20+4 ist ein anschluss. Früher hatten die boards nur 20 pin, und da du ein vernünftiges nt hast kannste du theoretisch auch ein altesboard damit betreiben, also nochmal die beiden anschlüsse müssen rechts vom ram in die große buchse, steht das nicht in der anleitung?
&#8364;: solange unten eine öffnung ist, ist das mit dem lüfter kein problem.


----------

